# $15



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Think about it.....can this country afford a minimum wage of $15 per hour? This will have far reaching effects....it could derail what small economic progress this country has made in the last two years. I do not believe the US citizens realize the full consequences of a national minimum wage of $15 per hour.....it will collapse many small businesses. Basically, you would be doubling or more the minimum wage for most states.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/05/minimum-wage-increase-could-create-serious-challenges-agricultural-businesses/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=42a5531fb1-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-42a5531fb1-296641129


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The ones I see around here that make minimum ain't worth the minimum of $7 or whatever the minimum is nowadays......I don't pay anyone the minimum, I figure if they're only worth minimum, I don't need them around my equipment. That being said, it would have a devastating effect on our economy as there are a lot of folks that ain't worth a damn and a lot of employers that take advantage of unskilled idiots....but then again, those that played in school and didn't have any intention of doing better for themselves......they pay the price, isn't that the way it should be? The problem as I see it is that folk born into poor socio-economic conditions seem to stay in poor economic conditions. That's why it's so important to strive to do your best early in life when the mind is most condusive to learning, soak it up like a sponge and make a better life for yourself.......sadly it's more like, piss on it and let the gummit give me a check......why not, they always gave momma one, every month of her life....course dad got one too, just not sure who he is.....


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

You're correct Vol, $15 sounds innocent to a lot of folks but there is a potential for a lot of bad things to happen. As you stated, businesses close; or businesses learn to do the same or more with less people. Prices for goods and services will rise and consequently $15 won't buy you anymore than the $7+ does now.

With folks losing jobs, that puts more burden on the government payroll (those of us that pay taxes) which could equate to higher taxes for the rest of us. We are in a global economy, if it will cost more for other countries to do business with the US then they will go elsewhere. You may not sell to countries overseas but you may sell to a company that does. If they lose business, you lose business. Only time will tell how all of this plays out so lets pray for the best!

But hey...it buys votes and if Hillary or Bernie get in office it will all be "free" and we may not even need a minimum wage...right?!  But that's a topic for another forum...


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

If and when a nation-wide minimum wage bill goes into effect and it's $15/hour, those earning it will be making about the same money their ancestors made back in the late 1960s - adjusted for inflation.

Yes, there's going to be a major adjustment (and pain & suffering) for many business owners. This is because is the minimum wage has severely lagged inflation for decades. Today, people work full time at Walmart and still qualify for food stamps! In other words, we (taxpayers) are effectively subsidizing the Walton family.

Gary


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

The only thing I can see coming of it is higher prices all around and with the 15 they will be getting they will only need 20 a hour to make up for inflation.

Bottom line their poor gets poorer and the taxes get taxes get higher.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> If and when a nation-wide minimum wage bill goes into effect and it's $15/hour, those earning it will be making about the same money their ancestors made back in the late 1960s - adjusted for inflation.
> .
> 
> Gary


I have different data. Mine says that, in 1960, minimum wage was $1.00. The inflation calculator that I used puts $1 in 1960 as having the same worth as $8.08 in 2015 (2016 isn't over, so no inflation rate on the books yet)
...at least those are the figures using data at which I first looked. 
73, Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's not just giving Larry Flipaburger a raise thats gonna cost, so now he makes $15/hour with basically zero skills, how much do we have to raise the pay of those now making $15/hour since $15/hour is now the entry level wage? How much for those making 16, 17 or 18?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Something interesting a friend brings up, with increased automation someday there will simply be not enough jobs to go around no matter how well the economy is supposedly doing.

He calls it a basic income, at first sounded like nothing more than expanding welfare, however upon further research it replaces much of the current welfare, foodstamp, unemployment, and section 8 programs.

And the day is coming, a company in Europe had a convoy of trucks self drive from a port to a distribution center, each one still had a driver in case something went wrong, but they did self drive a considerable distance with zero issues. Won't be long before a bunch of farm labor will be obsolete, take your RTK auto steer tractor to the field, press the start button on your smart phone and come back to get it when it notifies you its done.

Anyways, back to basic income, everybody gets $12,000 (a number he just pulled out of thin air, $1000 a month for easy figuring) to do with what they please, wanna blow your monthly allotment on hookers, blow and tattoos fine, you won't eat or have a roof over your head till next month as food stamps and section 8 vouchers won't be available anymore.

Basic income replaces food stamps, WIC, section 8 vouchers, un employment, cash assistance and so on, eventually even social security. Part of it's paid for by already existing programs, another part by the savings in labor and administration costs when the welfare, un employment offices and other similar offices are closed and with those closings no more having to pay obscene government pensions to all those employees.

Everyone would receive it in order to reduce paperwork and administration costs, at the end of the year of course those that really didn't need it would pay either some or all back in their taxes, but those that don't need could invest that money in a money market account for a year and keep the interest.

This has been tried in other countries, was almost passed here back in the 70's and surprisingly enough (and I looked the studies up myself) when these experiments were held the people receiving the money actually bettered themselves by getting cleaned up, off the streets and finding jobs, or they used the money to further their education or even started their own business.

Personally it surprised the hell out of me, as I figured it would fail miserably as the only people it would help were the drug dealers, prostitutes and tattoo parlors.

An experiment which will soon be conducted in Kenya instead of taking donations and giving people food, shelter and medical care they will instead give the money directly to those in need.

We've had some pretty interesting conversations on this as with all the money spent on the war on poverty, it's an abysmal failure.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Marty nailed it. There are plenty of blue collar tradesman that start out right out of school in the $16-$19/hr. If no skills druggie makes $15/hr Joe in trade school needs to make $20+ an hr when he gets out of school. If Joe makes $20 as a new tradesman whats his boss John need to make for all his years of experience.

We have basically just boosted everyone's income, but also everyone's cost of living will also rise, just for the sake of helping the unskilled minimum wage employee.

Lets not forget that now that everyone's income is higher more total dollars will be taken for taxes, while the minimum wage employee will still be eligible for free handouts since they make the minimum...I can guarantee the gov wont phase out assistance even though minimum wage went from $7 to $15...


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

You got it right so in the end the government makes more money to still and wast.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A while back, I wrote a post that the sure-cure for the Social Security problem and the Deficit is inflation. A LOT of money is now invested in US government bonds. Much of that is now floated at REAL cheap interest rates

Now, $15 minimum wage turns on the inflation engine.

But, there is no inflation because the cost of food and energy are now longer in the CPI calculations.

So, the debts are paid down, the SS problem goes away with cheap dollars, and most importantly, NO ONE IS TO BLAME!

It's a win-win solution for the pols. We all lose, but most people won't know what train hit them.

Ralph

Glad I'll be senile (or at least I'll fool most people) in a few years.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> A while, I wrote a post that the sure-cure for the Social Security problem and the Deficit is inflation. A LOT of money is now invested in US government bonds. Much of that is now floated at REAL cheap interest rates
> 
> Now, $15 minimum wage turns on the inflation engine.
> 
> ...


And its incredibly easy to fool people with big numbers, some are even fooled with little numbers.

If the un employment rate is truly around 5% then how is that even possible with the labor participation rate being the lowest it's been in decades?

We have fewer people working in decades, fewer are paying taxes, yet the fewest in decades are actually working.

Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Marty nailed it. There are plenty of blue collar tradesman that start out right out of school in the $16-$19/hr. If no skills druggie makes $15/hr Joe in trade school needs to make $20+ an hr when he gets out of school. If Joe makes $20 as a new tradesman whats his boss John need to make for all his years of experience.
> We have basically just boosted everyone's income, but also everyone's cost of living will also rise, just for the sake of helping the unskilled minimum wage employee.
> Lets not forget that now that everyone's income is higher more total dollars will be taken for taxes, while the minimum wage employee will still be eligible for free handouts since they make the minimum...I can guarantee the gov wont phase out assistance even though minimum wage went from $7 to $15...


It is not going to push their wage up. Just make them worth less.

Just like free college for all. If everyone had a degree, it would not be worth anything. We aren't far from that now. But not too long ago a college degree was actually worth something.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Unemployment numbers are based off of people actively seeking employment. If you chose to not work you aren't considered unemployed. So basically the gov can make the freebies that good that more people decide to live off the system than search for a job...Guess what, "unemployment" goes down even though more people are unemployed...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> If and when a nation-wide minimum wage bill goes into effect and it's $15/hour, those earning it will be making about the same money their ancestors made back in the late 1960s - adjusted for inflation.
> 
> Gary


I suppose this came from the obama files?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, there's going to be a major adjustment (and pain & suffering) for many business owners. This is because is the minimum wage has severely lagged inflation for decades. Today, people work full time at Walmart and still qualify for food stamps! In other words, we (taxpayers) are effectively subsidizing the Walton family.

Ain't that the truth......in more ways than one, they also hire workers that qualify under gov rules for special treatment, or incentives


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> It's not just giving Larry Flipaburger a raise thats gonna cost, so now he makes $15/hour with basically zero skills, how much do we have to raise the pay of those now making $15/hour since $15/hour is now the entry level wage? How much for those making 16, 17 or 18?


Exactly...

I remember a call on a radio show a couple years ago with all the brou-ha-ha over the "living wage" garbage when folks were saying the patty flippers should be making $15 bucks an hour.

This cop called in and basically said he was making about $15 bucks an hour to go out and put his ass (and life) on the line EVERY NIGHT. He said that if he could make $15 bucks an hour farting around in some burger joint, safe and sound, WHY would he *ever* go out and risk his life and limb as a cop??

Good question! I think there's a LOT of jobs that would fall into that category. I know I was making $14 bucks and change driving a school bus-- NO WAY IN HELL would I do that again if I could make the same money being a flunky at TSC or some burger joint.

All I see this doing is ratcheting the price of everything up and causing a lot of upheaval, and ending up with a lot of "near worthless" people now getting a mediocre paycheck being tossed out on their ear. Service will get even crappier and most of the "low end" type service jobs (like patty flippers) will disappear. Hope you like waiting in line for an hour for your order at the burger joint instead of 10 minutes.

Besides, NO idiot that can't even put the damn fries in the bag is worth $15 bucks an hour! LOL

Water seeks its own level. The gubmint can "level the playing field" all it wants, but people will find a way to make it work to their advantage in the end.

Later! OL J R


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

And actually raising the minimum wage places the least experienced at an disadvantage, if I have to pay a new employee twice as much, they are gonna have to earn it, slackers that might have bene kept around at the old minimum wage will definitely be getting the boot pronto.

http://bv.ms/24u1se9

http://www.alternet.org/economy/how-richard-nixon-almost-gave-america-basic-income-and-why-we-should-do-it-now


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Karen worked in a group home and as they raised the starting wage to try to get help the ones that had been there for yrs didn't get much of a raise because they had X amount of dollars to work with.So the new hired was making within .50 a hr as someone that had been there 15 yrs.So people that switch jobs every few months,some fired,etc should start at $15,thats BS

So,if they raise the minimum to $15 the $$ have to come from somewhere so if state funded we will pay more taxes or for privately owned health care the rates will just go up for everyone.

If anyone deserves 15 its people working in health care not the burger flippers.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I am sure that once minimum wage is raised all those employees will now quit drugs, get a good nights sleep, show up on time, pay attention and learn, and be a valuable employee...after all they are now making $15/hr.....oh wait... I have it in reverse...you do all those things and you prove you are worth something, then you get a raise or a better job...


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

At the end of the day, the value of your output must exceed the value of your wages. When it doesn't, employers are either going to find new ways to wring more widgets out of your butt or start chopping costs. Those who advocate for raising the minimum wage have never had to make a payroll in their life. They need to listen to those of us who do it on a routine basis.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The other interesting thing will be how many jobs will be eliminated. If every clerk at McDonalds makes $15/hr you better believe they will come out with some self serve automated computer ordering system to eliminate labor...

In my day job we build automation equipment for the food production industry. Often the equipment eliminates repetitive manual labor. Many of our customers want pay back of the equipment in 2 years or less. Depending on their available labor supply and costs some customers wont spend the money on automation. Easier to just hire low skill workers at $10/hr. If their labor rate jumps to $15/hr you better believe they will eliminate some of those jobs with automation...


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Before I would get too lippy one way or the other I would like to see the effects of the higher minimum wage in the cities of Portland and Seattle where they already enacted them. And another point putting down fast food workers is kind of childish. Like a businessman putting down a construction worker. From what I see in my area under the Obama economy there are increasing numbers of middle aged folk working those jobs. I assume displaced from a skilled labor job that doesn't exist. I'm not saying that in any effort to be pro 15$, I just think on a basic human level putting down fast food workers is not necessary. How much would McDonald's have to pay you to get you to show up, it would be kind of embarrassing wouldn't it?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> The other interesting thing will be how many jobs will be eliminated. If every clerk at McDonalds makes $15/hr you better believe they will come out with some self serve automated computer ordering system to eliminate labor...
> In my day job we build automation equipment for the food production industry. Often the equipment eliminates repetitive manual labor. Many of our customers want pay back of the equipment in 2 years or less. Depending on their available labor supply and costs some customers wont spend the money on automation. Easier to just hire low skill workers at $10/hr. If their labor rate jumps to $15/hr you better believe they will eliminate some of those jobs with automation...


It's already happening. Go into a Wendy's and you'll see they have a self serve machine for soft drinks. I actually like it better because it dispenses more variety and there's less chance of me getting sick from an employee with dirty hands serving me my drink. And I can keep topping off my drink, or change favors altogether. 
Another much bigger version is on line banking. Banks actually PAY you to use it. When you get a check, you can scan it in your office and its deposited. A real time/money saver for both. How about the new credit card readers for smart phones? I see a day where you will be charged for banking with a human teller.

Go ahead, push those wages higher....push the Obama care. It'll only raise the cost to hire employees. The ones who pushed it will find there's more unemployment and more technology invented to replace the human employee


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Widairy, I am not putty down McDonalds workers. I am stating that this is an entry level position that should be entry level pay. It should be a job for youngsters, or maybe retirees looking for a little extra money and something to do...

It shouldn't be a "career path"..


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

PaMike I have no issues with anything you have said. "Larry mcburgerflipper" was the phrase that caught my attention. A quite a bit condescending in my opinion. Years ago I worked as a Pepsi delivery driver. I got to know a lot of different people between the grocery and convenience stores where I delivered. For the most part these people are descent and are in difficult/different situations.

As far as the theory that these people will just be replaced by machines like self-service kiosks I somewhat disagree. They have them at home depot and Wal-Mart and they seem to get limited usage. I will say that increasing wages will increase costs. How much?? I was thinking about this while eating at a McDonald's a year ago or so. Just from watching the foot traffic and looking at the number of employees. If you cut the customer number in half you would have to raise the price of their burger and fries with a drink by a whopping dollar. I believe the numbers I remember being researched and reported at the time was like 37 cents. Not really earth shattering.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Widairy said:


> PaMike I have no issues with anything you have said. "Larry mcburgerflipper" was the phrase that caught my attention. A quite a bit condescending in my opinion. Years ago I worked as a Pepsi delivery driver. I got to know a lot of different people between the grocery and convenience stores where I delivered. For the most part these people are descent and are in difficult/different situations.
> As far as the theory that these people will just be replaced by machines like self-service kiosks I somewhat disagree. They have them at home depot and Wal-Mart and they seem to get limited usage. I will say that increasing wages will increase costs. How much?? I was thinking about this while eating at a McDonald's a year ago or so. Just from watching the foot traffic and looking at the number of employees. If you cut the customer number in half you would have to raise the price of their burger and fries with a drink by a whopping dollar. I believe the numbers I remember being researched and reported at the time was like 37 cents. Not really earth shattering.


No. But enough to keep some away. Which in turn raises prices more


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Widairy said:


> Before I would get too lippy one way or the other I would like to see the effects of the higher minimum wage in the cities of Portland and Seattle where they already enacted them. And another point putting down fast food workers is kind of childish. Like a businessman putting down a construction worker. From what I see in my area under the Obama economy there are increasing numbers of middle aged folk working those jobs. I assume displaced from a skilled labor job that doesn't exist. I'm not saying that in any effort to be pro 15$, I just think on a basic human level putting down fast food workers is not necessary. How much would McDonald's have to pay you to get you to show up, it would be kind of embarrassing wouldn't it?


Google it. The results are in. Read multiple articles and studies.

Some businesses are OK. Overall, Seattle unemployment is up. Jobs down. Surrounding areas the opposite.

And, employees are asking for less hours. Higher wages interfere with gov handouts.

I have not looked into Portland. Just the epic failure in Seattle


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nothing wrong with paying high wages. Nothing wrong with asking either. But then one may have more job requirements.

Skills.

Aptitude.

Education.

Drive.

Work ethic.

Someone with the latter and any combination of one or more of the former can do well in a career in which minimum wage is not close to the pay offered.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Widairy said:


> Before I would get too lippy one way or the other I would like to see the effects of the higher minimum wage in the cities of Portland and Seattle where they already enacted them. And another point putting down fast food workers is kind of childish. Like a businessman putting down a construction worker., I just think on a basic human level putting down fast food workers is not necessary. How much would McDonald's have to pay you to get you to show up, it would be kind of embarrassing wouldn't it?





Widairy said:


> PaMike I have no issues with anything you have said. "Larry mcburgerflipper" was the phrase that caught my attention. A quite a bit condescending in my opinion.
> 
> As far as the theory that these people will just be replaced by machines like self-service kiosks I somewhat disagree. They have them at home depot and Wal-Mart and they seem to get limited usage. I will say that increasing wages will increase costs. How much?? I was thinking about this while eating at a McDonald's a year ago or so. Just from watching the foot traffic and looking at the number of employees. If you cut the customer number in half you would have to raise the price of their burger and fries with a drink by a whopping dollar. I believe the numbers I remember being researched and reported at the time was like 37 cents. Not really earth shattering.


About the only people who will be effected are the middle class...or anyone higher than minimum wage earners....and I don't have to start in about wealth redistribution, class warfare, etc as is in the liberal's guide book.

The thing that people tend to (in many cases is is on-purpose) "forget", the wage of Larry Flipaburger isn't the only wage that effects the price of the burger. Everyone at the food joint gets a raise, everyone at the plant (including Freddy Floorsweep) that makes the paper burger wrappers get a raise, the plant (including Trashcan Tommy) that makes the ink for the wrappers get raises, the Axeswinger Aaron that cut the pulpwood for the paper got a raise, the guy that sharpens his chainsaw chains gets a raise, the guy that makes the chainsaw files gets a raise, the buy that delivered the steel to the guy that makes the chainsaw files gets a raise, the guy that made the tires on the truck that was under the load of steel for the chainsaw files gets a raise, etc... So, to say that dividing the customers by his wages indicates a colossal lack of understanding of the laws economics. When all said and done, Larry's original wage of 6.00 per hour would have bought him 6 hamburgers, now it takes 15.00 to buy those same burgers. The big ole mean business owner cannot negotiate cheaper inputs because they are all effected by the new raise; his only way to try to shave a few pennies from the cost is to give the management a smaller percent raise. (Businesses don't normally plan based in solid dollar figures as much as they do percentages. Each input is a percentage...the meat, wrapper, onions, ketchup, bag, electricity to cook it, the lift of the building in which he conducts business, etc... and the only percentage on which he has direct control are the wages of those who make MORE than minimum wage. His managers made 18 dollars per hour and wants to compensate them better than Larry, so he doubles his managers' pay to 36.00 per hour. Remember, everything is percentages. Prior to the raise, the managers could buy 18 hamburgers per hour, but now can only buy 14.4 hamburgers per hour.

The fiat dollar makes this manipulation possible as the "value" of a dollar is not finite; the value of Larry Flipaburger's works IS finite and calculable. Therefore, if you give Larry more dollars, the indeterminate value of the determinate value.

I know that 3-2=1, and don't have to go see Johnny take two apples from Sally and see what she has left; it is easily calculable using all of the inputs and not even knowing what Johnny and Sally look like, same goes for Seattle and Portland.

I see that Portland Oregon has a Mayor, Democrat, born in DC, spend his life a politician, and I also see the headline "Portland economy losing ground at 'alarming' rate, study shows"

http://www.pressherald.com/2014/09/09/portland-economy-losing-ground-at-alarming-rate/

For full disclosure, I didn't read it, but the headline caught my eye.

Seattle (wikipedia) Seattle, Washington is a charter city, with a Mayor-Council form of government, unlike many of ...Seattle is a predominantly liberal city and tends to elect left-leaning politicians to ... Ed Murray is the current mayor of Seattle, serving since 2014.

http://www.seattlepi.com/local/opinion/article/Local-Economy-Losing-ground-1181902.php

"The U.S. Census Bureau report on Income, Earnings and Poverty from the 2004 American Community Survey even lists our state as one of the more affluent ones, with a median household income that's about $3,000 above the national average. In Seattle, the median household income is $46,650, a couple of grand above average. Not bad at all. But that's hardly the whole story.

A look at the King County data shows that *once inflation has been factored in*, this county is among the three counties nationwide with a population of more than a million where real median household* income has dropped*. We also have the 14th largest population of poor nationwide. Are we on track to improve the situation? According to Charity Navigator, a New Jersey organization tracking non-profit activity, no.

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Glass,

Quit researching it. The more you do, the more you will find that it doesn't work.

The EVIL business owner in Seattle will either comply, quit, or move. Research shows (s)he will be more likely to move or quit.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

At My first REAL job, I made LESS than minimum wage. Small business training wage.

I was happy to get it. I learned a lot there.

One lesson was DON'T try to make a career out of a minimum wage job. I knew it already. But learned again seeing a young couple who chose not to better themselves.

I remember speaking with the small business owner and both she and her husband told me how they tried to encourage this employee to move on and up. He did once. It was too hard. So he came back.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Challenge:

Tell me a story of someone you know who TRIED and persevered to WORK HARD, showed up on time, daily, and could not make more than minimum wage?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It's all just more income redistribution.Double Johny I can't hold a job for more then a month wages from 7.50 to $15. the person that has stuck it out and dedicated to the job and is getting $15 now will not get much of a raise if any.But his expenses will go up as prices raise for products to cover the higher min wage.So again you are getting shorted for working hard at your job.

There will be more self serve checkers and ordering Koiskes.I like self checkers at Wall mart.You don't have to look at the idiot with rings hanging out of their lips.Subway has a ordering touch screen in town,I like it.easy to use.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> The other interesting thing will be how many jobs will be eliminated. If every clerk at McDonalds makes $15/hr you better believe they will come out with some self serve automated computer ordering system to eliminate labor...
> 
> In my day job we build automation equipment for the food production industry. Often the equipment eliminates repetitive manual labor. Many of our customers want pay back of the equipment in 2 years or less. Depending on their available labor supply and costs some customers wont spend the money on automation. Easier to just hire low skill workers at $10/hr. If their labor rate jumps to $15/hr you better believe they will eliminate some of those jobs with automation...


They already are trying self order kiosks in selected areas, another company just released a machine that nots only makes your burger and cooks it, but all the other things are added whole and it freshly slices to add to the burger and toasts the bun, it doesn't screw the order up either.

Anytime we go thru a drive thru we double check the order, unless its Chic-Fil-A, they don't screw up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> It's all just more income redistribution.Double Johny I can't hold a job for more then a month wages from 7.50 to $15. the person that has stuck it out and dedicated to the job and is getting $15 now will not get much of a raise if any.But his expenses will go up as prices raise for products to cover the higher min wage.So again you are getting shorted for working hard at your job.
> 
> There will be more self serve checkers and ordering Koiskes.I like self checkers at Wall mart.You don't have to look at the idiot with rings hanging out of their lips.Subway has a ordering touch screen in town,I like it.easy to use.


I still refuse to use the self check outs, I don't get a discount for doing it myself and eventually they will just take peoples jobs. I don't mind talking to the folks working the register as not a lot of freaks are employed here yet.



Widairy said:


> PaMike I have no issues with anything you have said. "Larry mcburgerflipper" was the phrase that caught my attention. A quite a bit condescending in my opinion. Years ago I worked as a Pepsi delivery driver. I got to know a lot of different people between the grocery and convenience stores where I delivered. For the most part these people are descent and are in difficult/different situations.
> 
> As far as the theory that these people will just be replaced by machines like self-service kiosks I somewhat disagree. They have them at home depot and Wal-Mart and they seem to get limited usage. I will say that increasing wages will increase costs. How much?? I was thinking about this while eating at a McDonald's a year ago or so. Just from watching the foot traffic and looking at the number of employees. If you cut the customer number in half you would have to raise the price of their burger and fries with a drink by a whopping dollar. I believe the numbers I remember being researched and reported at the time was like 37 cents. Not really earth shattering.


Sure, some are in a difficult position and thats the best they can find, while just as many others are slackers who are barely worth what they are making now, so lets reward the slackers as well. Actually the slackers will be the first to go so raising the wage is more of a punishment.

But now, the burger flipper gets a raise, the people who have years in will also need a raise as well as the assistant manager, managers and so on. Its not just about raising the minimum wage, its about rising everybody's wage and that will cost a lot more than 37 cents. Also have to raise the janitors wages at corporate as well and so on, raise everybody's wage and hello inflation, basically nobody got a raise cause the cost of living just went up.

We all seen it with $8 corn and $17 beans, inputs went up drastically, rents went up drastically, repair parts went up, not so much because of vast shortage on the first and latter but because the companies knew the american farmer had extra money in their pockets so lets see how much of it we can get. Rents went up because we had money in our pockets and did that do ourselves trying to grab all the ground we could because everybody just knew $8 and $17 were the new norm.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You may not get a discount for using self-checkout, but you will most likely get out of the store much faster.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> You may not get a discount for using self-checkout, but you will most likely get out of the store much faster.
> 
> Regards, Mike


One reason I love Aldi.

They pay cashiers a bit better and get their money's worth.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Most fruit and veg farmers in this area already pay that ($15hr CDN), or more, and still can't get enough local labour. Few and far between are the people who want to actually work.

In addition up here we have student minimum wage, which means for me to hire a high school kid costs me $10/hr. Really hard to find a high school kid worth $10/hr.....


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Most people would rather have a gubment check then work for any price.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> One reason I love Aldi.
> 
> They pay cashiers a bit better and get their money's worth.


Actually last I seen they pay their employees much better than Walmart.

Both the wife like a lot of Aldi brands better than the national brand, we always buy all our fruits and veggies there as well.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

When I lived in CA Albertsons grocery store paid their cashier's $24 per hour. This was late 90's. Their prices weren't obscenely higher than their competition.
My wife works for a MC D's franchise owner. This topic has been discussed believe me. End result? He is expecting to make only 1.2 million per location. Down from 2.1. Poor fella.


----------

